# Router bit for straight cutting



## ast (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi guys! I new here 

anyway, i have a question, we're planning to get a cnc router (4ft x 8ft), the main use will be for die-cutting graphics that we printed. Most of the graphics are printed on stickers (as we don't have direct printing (UV) yet), then mounted on Sintra boards or Versa boards. My question is, which router bit will suit us the best for this type of usage to avoid rough edges after cutting thru sticker on boards? (straight line cuts, contour cuts, circular, etc.)

Actually, we would love to get a tangential knife type, but our budget might limit us to Spindle type only. 


TIA!

Alvin


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Alvin and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## BowlBit (Nov 2, 2009)

I would suggest a downcut spiral bit of solid carbide. Should give you nice clean edges.


----------



## ast (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks a lot for the info! We'll try it out with our CNC Router dealer here. Still haven't decided yet on which router to get. Our dealer here is offering a unit with separate dust collector, what do you guys think?


----------



## BowlBit (Nov 2, 2009)

Always go for the clean air option. I'd go for the dust collection.


----------

